# HONG KONG | Double-Decker trams



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source and more photos : http://www.pbase.com/accl/root


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *龍．縱橫天下* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Are there also some new trams??


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

#168-#170 are the only three new trams in Hong Kong. They are actually new in body but old in chassis. They are still noisy (which I like) and slow (about 43km/h max). However, like the rest #1-#166, they are equipped with newer control systems, closed-circuit surveillance system, and signaling.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, are there any plans to buy new trams??


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Great pictures & maps. Like the Star ferry, the almost unique doubledeck trams, are classic Hong Kong! The doubledeck trams are for HK what the cablecars are for San Francisco.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Castle_Bravo said:


> Ok, are there any plans to buy new trams??


From the HKT website :
In 2000, Hongkong Tramways introduced the brand new metal body trams which were designed and manufactured by our internal engineering team. Apart from the complete new outlook and compartment, the new trams provide our passengers with a more comfortable traveling experience. Different facilities and equipment were installed to upgrade the tramcars. The success of the metal body trams marked an important milestone in the history of Hongkong Tramways and further reinforced our commitment to make continuous efforts to improve our tram facilities and service standard in the future.

By *tramadmirer* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

A video of taken from inside a tram heading west through Wan Chai (19 seconds) facing backwards.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1445491107138421730


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *慶回歸．VA21* from a Hong Kong transport forum :










By *182170 * :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*France's JCDecaux wins Hong Kong tramway deal *

PARIS, May 2 (Reuters) - JCDecaux , the world's second biggest outdoor advertising company, said on Tuesday its wholly owned subsidiary JCDecaux Texon had won a 5-year advertising contract from Hong Kong Tramways Limited. 

JCDecaux will be the exclusive advertising agent for the entire fleet of 140 tramcars, the statement said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *~R~O~Y~ * from a Hong Kong transport forum :










By *ML29 * :


----------



## busdriver (Jan 26, 2006)

The newest tram type and the oldest tram type


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *9026~HV7257 * from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *"阿鈞"* from a Hong Kong photography forum :

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10









#11









#12









#13









#14


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice old trams--- in a very good shape, but I think often those Double Decker Trams are very crowded. Thus I didn't like riding on it... Most of them are non air-conditioned, which draws polluted air from the road into the cab (which I didn't like)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *"ASV83 LR4087"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

One of the things I noticed when I first rode the tram in 2001 was the stretched bogie...

and I figured that one reason for the jumping and the noise of the tram was because the bogies were a little too long for the curves on the rails....

I wondered then, if they would consider designing a tram that had independent axles, or double bogies like a typical rail car....because that would make the ride a little quieter and smoother.....and it would help HKT to save on parts and maintenance.

hehehehe of course, one wouldnt want the ride to be too quiet or too smooth....the trams are an icon and should be left as much in their original state as is reasonably possible 

Cheers, m


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

allurban said:


> and I figured that one reason for the jumping and the noise of the tram was because the bogies were a little too long for the curves on the rails....
> 
> I wondered then, if they would consider designing a tram that had independent axles, or double bogies like a typical rail car....because that would make the ride a little quieter and smoother.....and it would help HKT to save on parts and maintenance.
> 
> hehehehe of course, one wouldnt want the ride to be too quiet or too smooth...


HK trams have very old design without much modernisation. The bogies... often in a pretty bad shape, resembles those from San Francisco.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

^^ what did you do to your pictures? a few of them look are offset.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought it was some weird photoshopping


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

EricIsHim said:


> ^^ what did you do to your pictures? a few of them look are offset.


Likely a software error when I ran some automated scripts to put the watermark on each photo. They should be fixed now.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

^^ Awesome!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

^^ Is there a assigned number for all the terminals now?

I see 1 for Shau Kei Wan, 3 for North Point and 5 for Happy Valley on the side panel.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

EricIsHim said:


> ^^ Is there a assigned number for all the terminals now?
> 
> I see 1 for Shau Kei Wan, 3 for North Point and 5 for Happy Valley on the side panel.


Only for some trams and only on the side panels.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ML29* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*巴士電車相撞8人傷 *
10月 15日 星期一 05:10AM

【明報專訊】3輛同樣是雙層載客的電車及巴士，昨午在西環德輔道西相撞「串燒」，釀成長長車龍，意外中8名電車乘客受傷，一名老翁額角撼向梯階，當場頭破血流，與扭傷手的老伴一併被送院，幸敷治後均無礙。

事發於昨午1時許，一輛沿慢線往西環的載客九巴 ，駛至德輔道西73至79號對開時，59歲姓徐司機見前方城巴 突然停下，減速抽頭轉向快線時，尾隨電車的司機顏×瑞（28歲）收掣不及，電車猛衝向前，釀成電車、九巴與城巴相撞，3車聯成30米長龍。

意外後3車損眦輕微，惟電車上坐滿乘客，不少人如滾地葫蘆跌在地上，車上7女1男受傷（33至78歲），其中71歲的郭婆婆表示，意外時正與78歲姓黃丈夫及兩名孫兒上街，由於車上擠迫，故孫兒坐在梯上，兩老站在梯邊。惟電車猛撞九巴期間，因衝力猛烈令兩老失衡跌倒，其中黃伯左額撼向梯階，站起來時已血流披面，郭婆婆亦扭傷左手，幸孫兒並無受傷，稍後由趕到現場的兒子接回家，她與丈夫則送院包紮敷治。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *湯美* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nwfb1601* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## kelw (Apr 30, 2006)

Kaitak747 said:


>


Why aren't there any advertisments on the newer trams like this one?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

kelw said:


> Why aren't there any advertisments on the newer trams like this one?


There are only a few of these new trams (3 I believe, and 1 is always sitting in the garage), and they were deployed as test vehicles. Due to lacklustre public interest in these new designs, the plan to replace the entire fleet with these models has been scrapped.


----------



## kelw (Apr 30, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> There are only a few of these new trams (3 I believe, and 1 is always sitting in the garage), and they were deployed as test vehicles. Due to lacklustre public interest in these new designs, the plan to replace the entire fleet with these models has been scrapped.


Sorry if I didn't make the question clear. I actually wanted to know why they kept the exterior of the new trams bare, instead of covering them with advertisments as they do with the older trams.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

kelw said:


> Sorry if I didn't make the question clear. I actually wanted to know why they kept the exterior of the new trams bare, instead of covering them with advertisments as they do with the older trams.


I think the fact that they're test trams makes them different and hence not subject to the typical advertising agreements.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> There are only a few of these new trams (3 I believe, and 1 is always sitting in the garage), and they were deployed as test vehicles. Due to lacklustre public interest in these new designs, the plan to replace the entire fleet with these models has been scrapped.





kelw said:


> Sorry if I didn't make the question clear. I actually wanted to know why they kept the exterior of the new trams bare, instead of covering them with advertisments as they do with the older trams.





hkskyline said:


> I think the fact that they're test trams makes them different and hence not subject to the typical advertising agreements.


As I remember, the new trams are fleet number 169, 170 and 171. They are prototype tram as hk said. The plan tried to convert the fleet into a/c vehicles. But the a/c requires a lot of power and overload the electric system, so the plan didn't go.

I think the reason they aren't "dressed" with ads is becuase these new trams bodies aren't the same as rest of the fleet. The ads aren't painted on the vehicle body but self-adhesive posters that sticks on the vehicle bodies. The posters are tailor-made to fit the windows and doors of the regular vehicles which do not fit well with the prototype trams. Probably not worthy to tailor-made another cutting dimension for just three trams, and decided to just leave them blank.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I see 169 and 170 out regularly but I believe 171 has always sat in the depot and never used for passenger service.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tram driver suspended over fatality *
3 December 2007
South China Morning Post

Police are investigating the death of a 56-year-old man who was knocked down by a tram in Western District yesterday. 

Ho Tze-yin, was crossing the road at the junction of Des Voeux Road West and Centre Street at about 12.30pm when he was hit by the tram, which was heading to Kennedy Town. 

The tram driver braked but was unable to stop in enough time and ran over the man, trapping him underneath. 

Firefighters freed him but he was taken to Queen Mary Hospital in critical condition with head injuries and declared dead at about 3pm. 

An initial investigation found Ho had ignored the traffic lights when he started to cross the road. 

Police said that although the tram driver, 27, passed a breathalyser test with a low reading, he had consumed alcohol before the accident. 

"A verbal warning was given to the driver," a police spokesman said. 

The driver, who has been in the job for a year, was immediately suspended. 

Traffic in the area and tram services were halted for about one hour while rescuers were removing the man from under the tram. 

Ho was a retired civil servant, who had spent decades working as an engineer with the Housing Department. He was divorced and lived in Western District. 

The Special Investigation Team of Traffic, Hong Kong Island, is investigating the case. 

Officers urged anyone who witnessed the accident to come forward and contact the police on 31068838 or 31068800.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

kelw said:


> Sorry if I didn't make the question clear. I actually wanted to know why they kept the exterior of the new trams bare, instead of covering them with advertisments as they do with the older trams.


Actually, I saw today *3* of those new trams in full body ads!!!


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

^^ here the new ads come!!!!!!! looking nice.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/GaryLee/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

What, about low flor trams and articulated models. Do those cars have enought space for passangers?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Filip7370 said:


> What, about low flor trams and articulated models. Do those cars have enought space for passangers?


Low Floor - I doubt it will happen. All the existing old trams are high floors with narrow bodies. Inside isn't wide enough to provide space for wheel chairs and room for walking aisle. A lift is questionable as well with all the mechanics jam-packed on the chassis. It is also not feasible to install a multi-fold ramps and operates it at the stops in a timely-manner without significantly disrupting the tram services. (Don't forget the tram can't pass each other, they round on the same track in order.) Even if operational weren't a problem, the ramp needs to be really steep or really long to offset the high floor as well.

Articulated - Back 30-40 years ago, the trams had two carriages (not articulated like the articulated-bus), a double decker hauled a single decker in the back. The rear single decker was removed as buses and MTR had become more popular on HKI reducing the number of passengers riding the trams. So, no, it won't go back to the era trams require another carriage to handle the demand today and in the future.


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

Indeed, tradition is very strong in HK. Still I think that with time we'll see "modern" trams in HK.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are a few modern new trams in service, part of a test to see the public's reaction to a new design.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg263/bigcathk_video/?start=all


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * ccicoltd* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * ccicoltd* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

What's the rail gauge?


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

According to wikipedia, 3'6" Narrow Gauge


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg263/bigcathk_video/


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

is Hong Kong the first ever city to have double decker trams? Very british indeed.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Double decker trams have been quite common in the past, with many cities around the world running them. I doubt HK would be the first to use them.


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

gladisimo said:


> According to wikipedia, 3'6" Narrow Gauge


One thing I always noticed about the tram was that, on tight turns, the wheelbase of the bogie seems too long, so the train really shifts from side to side.

Just curious - has anyone ever mentioned using 2 bogies instead of one? Or independent axles?

Cheers, m


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

allurban said:


> One thing I always noticed about the tram was that, on tight turns, the wheelbase of the bogie seems too long, so the train really shifts from side to side.
> 
> Just curious - has anyone ever mentioned using 2 bogies instead of one? Or independent axles?
> 
> Cheers, m


Don't forget that the current stock is pretty old. The newest passenger stock is almost 45 years old. They've grown into an icon that the locals associate with as well, so I doubt that even if they introduce new trams (a few have been replaced, but were not popular afaik), they will take on a dramatic new shape.


----------



## Longershanks (Mar 10, 2008)

trams work best when they don't have to fight with other traffic. It is easy to nip in front of a HK tram in your car as they don't accelerate too fast. Why should helpers and seniors travel faster than me anyway?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

In the key urban corridors trams actually have their right of way and are separated by double white lanes.


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

gladisimo said:


> Don't forget that the current stock is pretty old. The newest passenger stock is almost 45 years old. They've grown into an icon that the locals associate with as well, so I doubt that even if they introduce new trams (a few have been replaced, but were not popular afaik), they will take on a dramatic new shape.


actually, I love the tram as it is, I wouldnt even want them to change the shape or anything. I can live with the millenium tram too ... eventually there will be a change - but it doesnt have to come so soon 

Im just wondering if they can do something about the bogies - to make for a smoother ride - but I wouldnt want them to touch anything else :banana:

Cheers, m


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

According to wikipedia, they were renovated in the 1980s, I wonder if they'll keep on renovating the trams. If they choose that route as opposed to obtaining new stock, it'll be that much more difficult to change the drive train system, I think.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

No plans to buy new stock. The test trams (168/169/170) were the last of that type of idea.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Are there any plans to expand the system further? New routes etc?


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ There's a higher chance of getting new stock than expanding the system :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MelbourneCity said:


> Are there any plans to expand the system further? New routes etc?


Yes there is ... a new tram line along a reclamation that is currently happening in the city centre.

New Tram Line Proposal Along Central - Wanchai Reclamation
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420008


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^Wow, I stand corrected. Are there any updates on that? It's been almost 2 years.

When was the last time the system was expanded?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It will take a long time since the parkland plans on top of the reclamation are still being discussed, and the reclamation itself is not yet complete.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

gladisimo said:


> ^^Wow, I stand corrected. Are there any updates on that? It's been almost 2 years.
> 
> When was the last time the system was expanded?


It has been running between Kennedy Town and Shau Kei Wan including the Happy Valley loop on the same alignment since 1914.

If you count adding the interim Whitty Street and Sai Wan Hoi termini (as part of the depots relocation from Causeway Bay to Sai Wan and Sai Wan Hoi) are expansion, then it happened in 1989.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

hkskyline said:


>


Have they put any advertisements on the Millenium Trams yet?

Cheers, m


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

allurban said:


> Have they put any advertisements on the Millenium Trams yet?
> 
> Cheers, m


They did it last Xmas ... think some of the photos are in the previous posts.


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> They did it last Xmas ... think some of the photos are in the previous posts.


Thanks...I'll check back.

I think if they cover the milenium tram with ads, it will stand out less....which will make it more acceptable for the majority.

Hmmmm....dunno if that is the right thing or the wrong thing...Hong Kong's Trams are an institution ......

Cheers, m


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I love the ads. Gives them more character. Adds to the streetscape too.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Skybean said:


> I love the ads.


Better than ours, huh? what with our plastering them onto passenger windows, right? hno:

Any chance of interior shots, please, coz decades have revealed only their exteriors, plus something tells me these HK double decker fleets are cuter than how they've been shown off?  I sense there to be something special about riding any of them...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

trainrover said:


> Better than ours, huh? what with our plastering them onto passenger windows, right? hno:
> 
> Any chance of interior shots, please, coz decades have revealed only their exteriors, plus something tells me these HK double decker fleets are cuter than how they've been shown off?  I sense there to be something special about riding any of them...


----------



## Tiago Costa (May 17, 2006)

Very beautiful trams! And what will happen when they end the life cycle? If they will not be replaced, the system will be dismantled?


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Better than ours, huh? what with our plastering them onto passenger windows, right? hno:
> 
> Any chance of interior shots, please, coz decades have revealed only their exteriors, plus something tells me these HK double decker fleets are cuter than how they've been shown off?  I sense there to be something special about riding any of them...


there is definitely something special about riding them...I feel that the trams are the best way to see Hong Kong island....and the people :banana:

Cheers, m


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hong Kong will not be Hong Kong without those trains and the Star Ferries.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * [email protected]* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

coming here from time to time, i've seen lots of hk trams... and all of them are painted in commercials...
hkskyline... how often do they paint trams? seems like every time you put pictures here there is some new paint i haven't seen before


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kartografia/2765814098/in/set-72157606347135376/



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/michellzappa/sets/72157607854357113/


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

DJZG said:


> coming here from time to time, i've seen lots of hk trams... and all of them are painted in commercials...
> hkskyline... how often do they paint trams? seems like every time you put pictures here there is some new paint i haven't seen before


99% of the time a vehicle would have an commercial on it. It is the way for another source of income. Leaving a tram runs on the original body colour doesn't make money, but put an commercial up does. Once in a while you would still see an tram in its original green, but it is very rare these days.

BTW, these ads are actually giant sticky poster trim to fit the tram body. They are no longer painted on the body directly. When the time comes to change the ads, it can be peeled off easily and put up a new one in just hours.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DJZG said:


> coming here from time to time, i've seen lots of hk trams... and all of them are painted in commercials...
> hkskyline... how often do they paint trams? seems like every time you put pictures here there is some new paint i haven't seen before


I notice ads tend to change every month / month and a half.


----------



## Dhaka Megacity (Oct 18, 2008)

Again HK has some of the finest in public transportation.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

well if they are like Eric said a giant stickers, then it's ok to change them monthly as they can be taken off in a matter of minutes... 
99% of my city trams are painted in city's official color blue... some of them have adds but they are painted so they don't change often... and they aren't amusing like HK adds  
i find those HK adds very colorful and somehow happy  
i think that's why i keep coming back here to see some of new designs


----------



## UAE_isthebest (Dec 3, 2007)

hkth said:


> But HK is the ONLY city still serving the double deck trams to the public!


 Not true actually. Alexandria, Egypt has Double Deck trams to.  I've sit in this Double Deck tram.. quite weird but fun :banana::lol::cheers:


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

UAE_isthebest said:


> Not true actually. Alexandria, Egypt has Double Deck trams to.  I've sit in this Double Deck tram.. quite weird but fun :banana::lol::cheers:


As well as Blackpool of England. There are only three cities left in the world that have double-decker trams. But, indeed, HK is the only one that is 100% double-deck.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

hm... i came up with another question related to topic...
what is the difference between two-wagon tram and double decker trams? beside number of floors ofcourse? 
HK uses doubledecker trams more as a tradition or as a tourist attraction than as an economic solution...


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Double decker carries a higher density traffic, and allows stops, etc to be shorter, and take up less space, which is useful in a place as dense as Hong Kong.

HK's stock has actually been in use for decades, I'm pretty sure they weren't looking at it as a tourist attraction when they first bought the trams.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

EricIsHim said:


> As well as Blackpool of England. There are only three cities left in the world that have double-decker trams. But, indeed, HK is the only one that is 100% double-deck.


The Wirral also has a short line with two Hong Kong built trams to operate the tourist line between Woodside and the Transport Museum. For more information, http://www.visitliverpool.com/site/wirral-tramway-and-wirral-transport-museum-p18340


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

DJZG said:


> hm... i came up with another question related to topic...
> what is the difference between two-wagon tram and double decker trams? beside number of floors ofcourse?
> HK uses doubledecker trams more as a tradition or as a tourist attraction than as an economic solution...


the double deck came because there was such a demand in service, but lack of vehicles in the 1910s. so in order to increase capacity immediately, the hong kong tramway converted the original single deck into double deck by adding seats, covers, and rails on the top of a single deck with stairs. between the 1960s and 1980s, some trams in hong kong ran with a double decker hauling a single deck trailer with additional capacity. 

even it has become the slowest motor transportation mode in hong kong now after serving the community for over a hundred years, but it is being still used popularly by general public for short journeys, not only tourists, giving the fact it's only HK$2 per ride (approx. US$0.25).


----------



## bootluv (Aug 25, 2008)

any photos on hk trams with Malaysia Airlines Livery? tq


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

hkskyline said:


>


I like them. Thank you.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

lol... Metal Gear Solid 4 advertising on trams  clearly showing totally different mentality of HK people  damn i wish i live there :cheers:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Another interior shot









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3021691112

Very basic interior.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/clifftung/tramway


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

HKs trams look way cool, I'm liking them more and more.....it must be because of there being some kind of personal touch about them (although they'd look better weren't they cladded with dull ads).


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's a cute one.










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3092302957/in/photostream/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Christmas Tram*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * AD18* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://flickr.com/photos/vesam/sets/72157612984295712/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*兩部電車猛撞十人傷 *
29/01/2009


















【本報訊】上環發生電車相撞意外，導致十人受傷。昨晚十時許，兩部電車沿德輔道中西行，途抵永安中心對開時，前行電車減速收慢，隨後電車疑未及停車，發生頭尾猛烈相撞，導致共六男四女受傷，包括兩名小童及一名司機，警方及救護員趕至將傷者送院，警方正查肇事原因。


----------



## M.Schwerdtner (May 14, 2006)

mini-cargo tram


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chance to ride into history with heritage tour of Shek Tong Tsui tram terminus *
15 January 2009
South China Morning Post

If you're looking for a different art experience, historian Cheng Po-hung will lead a guided tour this Sunday on the culture and heritage of the tram terminus in Shek Tong Tsui. Presented by the Working Group on Greening and Beautification Works in Central and Western District, it will be one part of a public art project - Art-Marking-Boundaries - co-presented by the Hong Kong Arts Centre, to revitalise cultural life in the district around the tram area.

Participants will first be taken around the Central and Shek Tong Tsui area, followed by a short tram ride where Cheng will relate stories and heritage of the tram system along the way. This special one-off tour will be from 2pm to 5.30pm. Although it's free, there are some conditions. First, you must sign up through the Hong Kong Arts Centre. Also, the talk will be in Cantonese.

For registration information, e-mail [email protected]. It is first-come, first-served, and successful applicants will be notified.

If you can't take part in the tram tour, there's another aspect of the project with photographer Tse Ming-chong. Assisted by four Hong Kong Art School students, he will collect pictures and people's stories about the transport system known to locals simply as the ding-ding, and eventually all the artefacts will be displayed on a mobile art tram rolling across Hong Kong starting in March.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *AD18* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Big news for HK's Tram! Wharf (Owner of HK Tramway) sells 50% shares to Veolia Transport.

Gov't Press Release:
Wharf Transport and Veolia Transport form partnership to operate Hong Kong Tramways

RTHK News:
New trams investor plans another line


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

But the reclamation line has been discussed for a while now ... nothing new.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cautious welcome for Hong Kong tram's French owner *
8 April 2009
Agence France Presse

Hong Kong's newspapers Wednesday cautiously welcomed French utility giant Veolia taking over the city's iconic tram network, but one lawmaker warned against turning it into a tourist draw.

Infrastructure conglomerate Wharf Holdings announced Tuesday it would sell half of its stake in the tramway to Veolia Environment, with the French company taking over the fleet's operations.

Most newspapers focused on protecting the heritage value of the tram, which is the only double-deck system still operating in the world and one of the most high-profile pieces of the city's colonial history.

The South China Morning Post described the Veolia takeover as heralding a "new line on an old friend," but warned about too many changes.

"(The announcement) inevitably provoked nostalgia -- and concern," the paper said.

The city's government was mindful of worries about a foreign owner.

"(The transport bureau) has stressed to Wharf and Veolia the importance of preserving the tradition of the tram service, including the overall outlook and design of the tram cars," a spokesman said in a statement.

"Veolia has assured us that it is fully committed to preserving the trams in Hong Kong recognising them as a unique piece of cultural heritage."

The Standard newspaper, through its lead columnist Mary Ma, welcomed the possibility of expanding the system to a newly reclaimed strip of land on the city's famous harbour.

Hong Kong's tram has been in operation for more than 100 years, but still remains well-used, carrying an average of 240,000 passengers a day.

Andrew Cheng, Hong Kong lawmaker and deputy chairman of the legislature's transport panel, said too much focus on tourism could jeopardise the tram's role as the cheapest and most convenient means of transportation.

"I do not object to the idea of turning it into a tourist attraction," he told AFP.

"But Veolia must make sure that the interest of overseas tourists will not overtake those of local passengers," he said, adding there should not be any substantial change to ticket prices, currently just two Hong Kong dollars (26 US cents).

Cheng said foreign companies did not always have a strong record of running Hong Kong's transport systems, citing Skyrail, the Australian company which operated cable cars taking people to a giant, mountain-top statue of Buddha.

MTR corporation, the local owner of the cable cars, sacked Skyrail after an unoccupied cabin plunged to the ground in 2007.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Replica trams for harbourfront 
Proposed tramway loop on Central reclamation would use historic cars *
8 April 2009
South China Morning Post

Hongkong Tramways' new operator, the France-based transport giant Veolia, will be responsible for steering a proposed development of a new harbourfront loop on the reclaimed area between Central and Wan Chai.

The tram operator is considering reproducing trams from different eras to run on the proposed route from the Star Ferry pier in Central to the Convention and Exhibition Centre in Wan Chai to attract tourists and local passengers.

"[The trams] will look like living museums," Wharf Transport Investment director Frankie Yick Chi-ming, said. An initial study by the company indicated the idea was feasible.

"The government said earlier that it was looking forward to an environment-friendly traffic system operating in Central upon the completion of the reclamation work in the area," Mr Yick said. "We will submit our formal proposal after we finish a more thorough and detailed study."

The replicas would showcase different designs that had ridden the rails since the first single-deck trams were introduced in 1904.

Open-top double-deck cars were introduced in 1912 and were replaced by fully-enclosed models in 1925.

The tramway operator started to build its own trams in the 1950s and adopted single-deck trailer that was attached to the back of an ordinary passenger tram. The latest "millennium" model, designed and made locally, was launched in 2000.

Hongkong Tramways operates a fleet of 163 trams carrying about 230,000 passengers a day on six routes between Kennedy Town and Shau Kei Wan on Hong Kong Island.

Engineering sector lawmaker Raymond Ho Chung-tai welcomed the proposal, but stressed that the current tram system should stay.

"It doesn't matter if the tramway along the promenade is run by a new monorail system or in the old street-tramcar style - it isn't a bad idea to introduce something new - but our current tramway must stay."

The tram service barely breaks even on the HK$2 fare it has charged for 11 years, but Mr Yick said the company had been boosted by a significant rise in advertising revenue in 2007 and last year. In each of those years, the company took about HK$150 million in fares and HK$50 million in advertising.

Mr Yick said the number of passengers increased by 4 per cent from last October to March this year after service frequency was boosted.

Commenting on the investment by Veolia in the tramway, announced yesterday, veteran railway engineer Greg Wong Chak-yan said it was not likely that the French operator could impose many changes on the existing system.

"Unlike the Australian company that had to build Ngong Ping 360's cable car system from scratch, [Veolia] is taking over the operation of a mature system where everything is established; I don't see much chance of a flaw," Mr Wong, principal of Greg Wong and Associates, said.

Australia-based company Skyrail's operating contract for the Lantau tourist attraction was terminated a year after it started after an empty gondola dropped off the cable two years ago, and problems in the company's management and stock upkeep were revealed.

The Tramway Workers Union said it hoped the new operator would provide training to the 700 tram staff if it introduced any new systems.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tram drivers plan to press new bosses to install air conditioning *
10 April 2009
South China Morning Post

Hongkong Tramways workers plan to seek a present from their new French bosses - air conditioning for double-decker cars.

Cooling for the cramped cars, in which temperatures can reach 37 degrees Celsius, has been tried before but failed. Three air-conditioned trams put into service were withdrawn after frequent breakdowns.

But Tramway Workers' Union chairman Lam Po-shing said the union would raise the issue again with Veolia, the French multinational that took over the trams' operations on Tuesday. "I think many of the passengers would also welcome the idea," Mr Lam said. "We hope [the new operator] will look for ways to improve our work environment."

Tram drivers have complained for years of their hot cabins during summer and it was not until last year that Wharf (Holdings) - from which Veolia bought a 50 per cent stake - agreed to fit fans for the drivers. Speaking after a union meeting yesterday, Mr Lam said members would ask to meet the new management team after Easter to voice their demands.

But transport enthusiast Dennis Law Chung-yan said their wishes may not be easily satisfied. "[Veolia] will not only have to resolve technical difficulties, which might involve replacing the entire power system, but they also have to consider fares - how much can they raise fares to cover the costs?" Mr Law, of the Universal Transport Fans Association, said.

The trams charge just HK$2 to ride all the way from Western to Shau Kei Wan, a trip for which air-conditioned buses charge HK$3.40.

"If the tramway seeks a fare rise, it can't be higher than HK$3.40 because otherwise they will lose passengers to the bus, which is much faster," Mr Law said. "So we are only talking about a margin of around HK$1 per trip."

The new managing director of Hongkong Tramways, Bruno Charrade, said on Tuesday Veolia would seek to improve the company's management as well as the safety, efficiency and quality of tram services.

Mr Charrade said there were no plans for fare increases, redundancies or adjustments to pay and pensions. Mr Lam said the union would ask Veolia to narrow the salary gap between new and old employees.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*First stop on a much bigger journey *
8 April 2009
South China Morning Post

France-based transport giant Veolia is taking the Hong Kong tram project as its stepping stone to the mainland.

"Hong Kong is [a] reference for China," said Bruno Charrade, the new managing director of Hongkong Tramways and head of Veolia Transport China's operations. "That's strategically why we chose to start in Hong Kong."

Mr Charrade said there was a trend worldwide to revert to using trams - a more environmentally friendly mode of transport - and the mainland would need trams in future, although it was fast developing metro systems.

Veolia Transport won its first contract in Nanjing in December, taking over operations of bus networks in six cities in Jiangsu and Anhui provinces. The joint venture company runs about 2,900 vehicles and has a workforce of 6,700. It is expected to serve 375 million passengers a year.

The transport company is a division of Veolia Environment, which also has businesses in water, waste and energy management and is listed in Paris and New York.

The group has had a presence in Hong Kong for 15 years, with a company providing environmental services on waste treatment, landfill design and construction. It has about 660 employees.

Worldwide the transport division operates 17 tram systems in 10 countries including Germany, France, Ireland and Spain, and also operates other public transport systems of buses, light rails, subways, taxis, trains, coaches and ferries. Railway businesses, for example, are found in Melbourne, Los Angeles, Seoul, Boston and Mumbai.

In Stockholm, it lost the subway contract to Hong Kong's MTR Corporation in January after operating there for 10 years.

The company was also involved in a politically controversial tramway project in Jerusalem, which a number of human rights watchdogs including Amnesty International claimed incorporated in the route illegal Israeli settlements on occupied Palestinian territory.

Mr Charrade said his company was not responsible for designing the Jerusalem route but would only operate it to serve everyone.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Is the government slowly killing Hong Kong Tramways?*
17 August 2015
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_

It's been more than 110 years since Hong Kong Tramways first rolled out its electric trains on the streets of Hong Kong island in 1904.

Connecting the eastern and western sides of the island, the mass transport system has witnessed the city's transformation from a local port to a cosmopolitan city and international financial center.

The tram, aside from being one of the earliest forms of mass transport in the territory, has also become a tourist attraction.

Though much faster mass transport systems have emerged, and some people now consider it a slow, antiquated vehicle unfit for the frenzied pace of life in a modern metropolis, it remains a part of our living heritage.

We should be proud of it, and maintain it. 

So it comes as quite a shock to learn that a consultancy firm called Intellects Consultancy Limited is urging the Town Planning Board to remove the trams from the streets of Central to ease the traffic congestion in the district.

While the firm is not suggesting that the entire tramway operation be terminated, its proposal to cut its service line would lose its role as a transport system linking the eastern and western ends of the island.

Many observers believe that the suggestion made by Intellects Consultancy is groundless since the main reason for the traffic congestion in Central is the congregation of private and business vehicles in the central business district as well as the rising number of public buses that enter the area.

In fact, the tramway has become a victim of traffic congestion as cars and buses often occupy its tracks, obstructing its routes and delaying its service.

According to the consultancy firm's submission, the tramway's function of linking the east and west of the island has been taken over by the MTR since it inaugurated its Island Line.

It also noted that the tramways' tracks and stops occupy around 30 percent of the road of Des Voeux Road in Central.

Therefore, removing the tramways from the streets of the central business district would greatly enhance the transport efficiency of the road from Admiralty to Central.

The tramway's continued existence has been challenged since the Hong Kong government adopted a "railway first" policy, which makes the MTR the city's dominant mode of mass transport.

The tramway has been suffering a steady decline in patronage, with the number of passengers declining by 10 percent to an average of 180,000 a day since the MTR West Island Line opened two months ago.

But amid the serious challenge posed by the MTR and other transport systems, the tramway company, which has been acquired by Paris-based Veolia Transport, continues to seek ways to improve its service and efficiency.

Such initiatives would be for naught if the government continued to pursue a mass transport policy that would allow the unchecked growth in the number of vehicles in the central business district and take the tramways out of the streets.

The least that urban planners could do is allow the tramways to use its own tracks and not be blocked by motor vehicles that can easily gain right of way.

The rest : http://www.ejinsight.com/20150817-is-the-government-slowly-killing-hong-kong-tramways/


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the tramway, but I never quite understood how it could survive, when the MTR covers the exact same area almost entirely .

Of course, the tram has less distance between stops, and some coverage in areas not served as well by MTR. They should capitalize on this. Why not extend the tramway to Siu Sai Wan via Chai Wan? That way quite some new area is being covered that isn't as well connected by MTR, and the tram can serve as a feeder line for MTR Chai Wan Station.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Apparently, it is useful but not very useful.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Silly_Walks said:


> I love the tramway, but I never quite understood how it could survive, when the MTR covers the exact same area almost entirely .
> 
> Of course, the tram has less distance between stops, and some coverage in areas not served as well by MTR. They should capitalize on this. Why not extend the tramway to Siu Sai Wan via Chai Wan? That way quite some new area is being covered that isn't as well connected by MTR, and the tram can serve as a feeder line for MTR Chai Wan Station.


Actually, for short trips during the lunch hour, trams are faster than going downstairs to the MTR and finding your way up again.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tram buffs work fast to keep ride on track*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Thursday, August 20, 2015

Tram lovers have launched an online campaign to thwart a controversial proposal to scrap services between Admiralty and Central.

Hong Kong Trams Enthusiast started a one-week online campaign "one person, one photo in support of tram service" asking supporters to upload their photos while taking trams on Facebook and Instagram.

More than 100 have so far signed the petition.

Chairman Eric Lee Tsun-lung said on Facebook that about 200,000 people take the tram every day.

"Hong Kong people grew up with trams. It is the most environmentally friendly, economic and cost-efficient transportation," he said.

And the trams are an icon, Lee added.

"National Geographic Channel described trams as legendary," he said. "We don't want to see tram services ending in our generation, nor a Hong Kong icon being destroyed."

Some supporters are concerned trams will not be able to return to the Sai Wan garage if the line between Admiralty and Central is removed.

The group will submit the photos to the Town Planning Board.

The head of Intellects Consultancy, Sit Kwok- keung, a former senior town planner with the Planning Department, had earlier submitted a proposal to the board suggesting the route between Central and Admiralty be scrapped to ease traffic congestion.

He said the newly launched West Island MTR line could completely replace tram services and removing the tram lines could free 30 percent of Des Voeux Road.

Sit said if the board agrees, the Transport Department may consider canceling all tram services with Hong Kong Tramways. He said he disagreed with giving tram culture a higher priority.

But an administration spokesman clarified that the proposal is made by neither the government nor a consultancy it commissioned.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ming-lau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ex-planner sticks to line on ditching tram*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Tuesday, August 25, 2015

A retired Planning Department official insists the iconic Hong Kong tram should be scrapped and consigned to a museum as it is inefficient and wastes public resources.

Sit Kwok-keung stirred up a hornet's nest when he proposed to the Town Planning Board that the tram service from Jubilee Street in Central to Arsenal Street in Admiralty be eliminated to ease traffic congestion in the area.

But what he was really thinking is the whole 111-year-old tram line on Hong Kong Island should be mothballed.

"I just picked the route between Central and Admiralty," Sit, 61, head of Intellects Consultancy, told The Standard yesterday.

"Hopefully, the government can start [giving up trams] from this part and gradually to the whole line."

Sit said he was trying to remind the government to review surface transportation, as the MTR can connect east and west on Hong Kong Island. With bus lines rerouted, trams should be next.

Sit believes that the tram line completely duplicates the MTR's Island Line, but trams are much slower and carry much fewer passengers.

And he believes the government had studies to show the MTR would be better than trams when discussing the railway project in the past.

"If trams are efficient, why do we need the MTR?" he said.

But Hong Kong Tramways managing director Emmanuel Vivant told TVB yesterday that traffic is to blame for the slow tram ride.

The tram can run from 10 to 45 kilometers per hour, but "the key factor that is impacting the speed is traffic congestion," which has worsened in the past five years.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Some of my photos while visiting HK last month

Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

*Interiors*
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

With route map
Hong Kong Tramways by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
Aug 24, 2015 
*Some technocrats are losing touch with reality*

Sit Kwok-keung recently tabled his submission to the Town Planning Board seeking to remove the tram line between Admiralty and Central to increase the road space by 30 per cent, so as to ease traffic congestion.

The retired government town planner and founder of the consultancy firm Intellects Consultancy Ltd. said on a radio show it is probably faster for him to walk from Central to Admiralty than to take the tram.

His remarks immediately sparked an uproar among the public.

The saga is a classic example of how some longtime civil servants with a rigid and outdated mindset have been getting increasingly out of touch with mainstream public sentiment.

Sit argued that the tram is not only slow and inefficient but has completed its historical mission, so it’s time to get rid of it.

He said people favor keeping the tram not because they need it but rather out of nostalgia.

Those who are opposed to Sit’s views argued that the tram is a century-old icon of Hong Kong Island and therefore should be preserved.

There are many major cities around the world that rely on trams to provide an affordable, sustainable and environment-friendly mode of public transport.

Sit’s critics believe that it is the ever-increasing number of vehicles on the road, as well as illegal parking of luxury cars and trucks during rush hour, rather than the tram, that are causing traffic congestion.

When Hong Kong’s economy began to take off in the 1960s and ’70s, boosting economic activity in the city became the main concern of government planning.

Since then, the kind of mindset adopted by Sit, which sees efficiency and cost effectiveness as a top priority, has been typical among mid-level and high-level technocrats in the government.

This kind of mindset dictated how community facilities were planned and new towns were built.

Simply put, everything basically was designed to cater for the needs of economic development.

For example, when planning a new town, what comes to the mind of government officials first is often the design of the road network and then the layout of commercial and residential areas.

Other public amenities that don’t serve much economic purpose but are required under the Hong Kong planning standards and guidelines — such as recreational facilities, parks, public open space and green-belt areas — are usually given the lowest priority.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ding ding: tram lovers enter the fight*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Tuesday, September 01, 2015

At least 3,000 tram lovers have signed a petition to keep trams on Hong Kong Island and for Des Voeux Road to be a pedestrian-and-tram-only zone.

Clean Air Network chief executive Kwong Sum-yin hopes that more people will sign the petition campaign, launched on August 20 and which ends on Friday.

The Planning Department has so far received more than 15,000 opinions from the public and most of them hope to keep the trams.

The Save the Tram Alliance of several green groups organized the campaign.

Friday is the deadline for comments to be made on a proposal to the Town Planning Board by former planning department official Sit Kwok-keung to remove trams.

In the petition, the alliance points out that trams represent valuable collective memories for Hongkongers. It accuses those who illegally park of causing traffic congestion, saying trams are victims of the congestion.

The petition said the priority of pedestrians is often ignored in the development of road networks.

There is a global trend toward using trams, Kwong said.

She believes that a tram with two decks will be more efficient than private cars, which usually carry only one or two passengers.

The petition also urges the Transport and Housing Bureau to turn Des Voeux Road into a pedestrian and tram zone.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong real estate group backs plan to give Central road to pedestrians*
9 September 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 

Momentum has been gradually building in business and environmental protection groups for fresher air and better urban planning in Hong Kong's central business district.

Ivan Ko Kwong-woon, the chairman of the Hong Kong chapter of the China Real Estate Chamber of Commerce, said the chamber backed the proposal by the city's green groups to make a section of a major thoroughfare in Central off-limits for vehicular traffic.

"The proposal will give fresh air to Central and a safer environment for pedestrians. With a better environment, businesses will improve in the area," Ko said.

Under the proposal submitted by the Clean Air Network, the Conservancy Association, Designing Hong Kong and Friends of the Earth, the lanes adjoining either side of the tram tracks along a one-kilometre stretch of Des Voeux Road Central - from Pedder Street to Morrison Street - would be set aside for pedestrian use only.

The centre strip would still be open for trams and environmentally friendly buses. The rezoning proposal has been submitted to the Town Planning Board.

"We will take a proactive role in lobbying landlords in the area to support the change. A better environment will improve businesses. For example, we can have outdoor cafes along the street," Ko said.

The idea of bringing food trucks to the city's streets, initiated by Financial Secretary John Tsang Chun-wah, could materialise if the proposal went ahead, he said.

But Ko said the chamber did not agree to keep clean buses in the section. "It will affect traffic in the section," he said.

According to the proposal, the rezoning will not result in serious traffic jams in Central, given that the government is making huge investments to improve the city's transport infrastructure, including the recently opened MTR West Island Line and the upcoming launches of the Central-Wan Chai Bypass, the MTR South Island Line and the Sha Tin-Central railway line.

A similar idea of allowing pedestrians and trams to use roads in Central was first initiated by the Hong Kong Institute of Planners in 2000.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Groups in single drive for Central pedestrian zone*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Tuesday, September 22, 2015

A new alliance has applied for Des Voeux Road Central one of the busiest roads in the financial district to be pedestrianized.

The move was made by the Des Voeux Road Central Initiative, a collaboration between Clean Air Network, Designing Hong Kong, Friends of the Earth (HK) and Hong Kong Public Space Initiative.

The new group hopes to see the four-kilometer road become a tram and pedestrian precinct from Pedder Street, Central, to Western Market on Morrison Street, Sheung Wan.

It has made its application to the Town Planning Board.

Spokeswoman Kwong Sum-yin said the move would not only reduce pollution but also make the road more accessible to the public.

Kwong said business and property companies nearby, such as the Lan Kwai Fong Group and Knight Frank, support the idea.

Benson Poon Fu-kit, a member of the Hong Kong Institute of Planners, which backs the pedestrian zone, said the body has held three meetings with the transport and housing, environment, and development bureaus on tits proposal to revitalize Central, which was released in April last year.

"The first proposal for a pedestrian precinct in Central was drafted by the HKIP in 2000 but rejected by the government," Poon said. "In 2014, the HKIP worked with City University and other think-tanks to update the proposal, which then attracted the government to contact us again showing positive feedbacks.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Staying on track: Hong Kong town planning board rejects proposal to remove trams*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Friday, 23 October, 2015










A proposal to remove trams from Central to Admiralty was rejected at a meeting of the Town Planning Board today.

The application to do away with tram road usage in the Central District Outline Zoning Plan was presented to the board this morning. Planners questioned whether the proposal, submitted by retired planner Sit Kwok-keung, had enough evidence to support its claims.

This afternoon, the board announced that it had decided to reject the proposal.

“Your proposal is only half a page long. Have you done any assessment to back up your suggestion [of cancelling trams]? Any more objective and scientific assessment, and not just by impression?”asked board member and professor of architecture Ho Puay-peng. In reply, Sit answered: “No.”

The proposal would have amended the Approved Central District Outline Zoning Plan and eliminate mentioning ‘tram’ in its contents. It sought to remove trams from Des Voeux Road Central by Jubilee Street all the way to Queensway by Arsenal Street in Admiralty.

Upon its announcement in August, the plan triggered public outrage.

Senior town planner Jerry Austin said 22,385 public submissions were received to comment on the proposal, of which 98 per cent were against the proposal.

“Trams are an integral part of the transport network,” said Austin. “There is no proof that taking away trams would improve traffic congestion issues ... the main cause of traffic congestion is not the trams.”


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Staying on track: Hong Kong town planning board rejects proposal to remove trams*
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> Friday, 23 October, 2015
> [...]said Jerry Austin. “There is no proof that taking away trams would improve traffic congestion issues ... the main cause of traffic congestion is not the trams.”


Yup. Trams transport people pretty efficiently. If you wanna reduce congestion look at the forms of transport that takes the most space per person transported.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Since Sit Kwok-keung came up with his proposal, I have taken several trips with the tram to see if it was indeed such a 'relic from the past'.

I found it to be extremely useful, especially for short distances. Getting down to the MTR, and then back up from the following station can take quite a long time. Just hopping on the tram takes much less time, so even though its speed may be lower, you can still arrive faster. Stops were generally closer to where I needed to be. It was also very popular, mainly for locals, and the occasional tourist.

However, it was also a lot more uncomfortable and slower than it needed to be.

If you ask me, the popularity and convenience of the tram should actually warrant not a removal, but an improvement of the tram system. Some suggestions I have:

1. Fix the rail track. Currently there is a very large gap between the rail segments, causing the tram to go "clickety-clack" every few seconds, that you can not only hear, but feel in your spine. They should switch to continuous welded rail for a more comfortable ride.

2. Get the speed up. The maximum speed I recorded was 25 km/h. Generally it is much lower than that. I would be surprised if the average speed is above 10 km/h. I saw many cars, buses, taxi's and trucks obstructing the track. There needs to be a better separation between tram track and other traffic. Where a physical barrier is impossible, better enforcing should occur. Stops that aren't used a lot can be removed to increase the average speed, although this should be done with care, as one of the tram's selling points is its high density of stops.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

I've never even been to HK, but your ideas do make sense. And maybe it's time to get new rolling stock? It'd have to be double-decker tho and I don't think I've seen modern double-decker trams :/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *RAL* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *chris_chris_xyz* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jhleung* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *serravattar* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

香港電車<Hong Kong Tramways> by Bensun Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2016-02-07 15.19.07 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Only Public Transport, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Portrait of Stranger by Willy AuYeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chasing trams. by Deepu Gurung, on Flickr


----------



## Thomaslob (Jul 2, 2006)

I recorded a onride video from the tram ride when I was in Hongkong last year. 






Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Take tram No 68 for a guided tour of Hong Kong history*
27 February 2016
South China Morning Post 

Did you know Happy Valley was sarcastically named that by the British because of the thousands of malaria victims buried in the neighbourhood during the early days of colonial rule, in the 1840s? Or that the Bank of China building in Central, built in 1985, was criticised by fung shui masters for its negative sharp shapes?

These are just some of the stories Hong Kong Tramways is sharing with passengers on its TramOramic Tour, the city's first sightseeing tram tour.

Launched last month, the 1920s-style heritage tram, with open-top upper deck and vintage-style lower deck (complete with tram captain and an attendant dressed in period costume), is a stylish vehicle on which to learn about the city's history. Through headphones, passengers can hear tales of local life and history narrated in one of eight languages. 

A video comparing past and present Hong Kong plays on-board the tram, which can carry 36 passengers, and there is a "heritage corner", with old pictures and tram souvenirs. Trivia from the 111-year history of the ding dings, as the city's trams are affectionately known, is also shared (in the absence of a food break, drivers would eat "red light meals", gulping down food only when stopped at traffic lights).

The tour on the No68 tram costs HK$95 per adult and HK$65 for senior citizens and children aged four to 11. There's a discount for holders of a Hong Kong identity card. The fare includes a two-day pass for unlimited travel on the Tramways' regular services. The TramOramic Tour departs six times a day, 365 days a year, travelling between Western Market, in Sheung Wan, and the Causeway Bay terminus, and swinging through the Happy Valley loop.

Tickets are available onboard and at hktramways.com/en/tramoramic.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wk009hk* from dcfever :


----------



## suraj57 (Dec 30, 2015)

*What´s the best attraction activities in Hong Kong?*

Hello everyone, I'll be traveling to Hong Kong to visit an old friend of mine very soon.i would like to suggest me what's best attraction and activities in Hong Kong.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

In this thread, the answer is always double-decker trams.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ding ding! All aboard for a moving art experience*
13 March 2016
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 

Portuguese artist Alexandre Farto aka Vhils has transformed a tram into a moving art object by carving portraits of Hong Kong people into layers of posters applied to the vehicle's facade.

Vhils, 29, who opened a studio in Hong Kong in September, is getting ready for his first solo exhibition in the city, "Debris", which will open on March 22 on the rooftop of Central Pier 4.

But since yesterday Hongkongers can admire the work of one of the most renowned contemporary urban artists without going to a gallery.

"It's the perfect platform for me, because it's a piece that's in the city that also moves and reaches people who probably would never go to a gallery or a museum," he said. "I believe public art can give to the city something important, especially in current times," said Vhils, whose work aims to spark reflection on the impact of development and urbanisation around the world.

It took Vhils about two full days to bring the tram, currently running between Whitty Street depot and North Point, to life.

"The tram had a billboard. We collected several posters around town over the past six months and we pasted several layers on the top of it," he explained.

"Then we had a last layer in white and we carved onto it. It's not really a painting or a collage. It's more of a sculpture made out of layers of chaos that the city *produced."

The special tram will run every day until April 10. But this is not going to be the only chance to randomly bump into Vhils' work. He is also planning to carve portraits on at least three public walls and do other interventions on Hong Kong island and Kowloon.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lovely modern trams in Wan Chai. Super gloomy, raining the whole day in Hongkong ! by Joseph Chian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tram operator gets on track with Citymapper app*
29 March 2016
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Hong Kong Tramways is teaming up with popular transport app *Citymapper, sharing free real-time operational data in a bid to lure more passengers to the city's oldest transport service.

It's one of a series of upgrades the tram operator is planning to roll out this year.

Next month, it will launch a new schedule that will reduce passenger waiting times by 4 per cent on weekdays, 7 per cent on Saturdays, and 10 per cent on Sundays, according to managing director Emmanuel Vivant.

Once the new schedule is in place, the operator is looking to develop internal software - in collaboration with Chinese University - to dispatch trams to match the schedule as punctually as *possible. "The plan is using the same resources but in an efficient way," Vivant said.

The link-up with Citymapper comes as the tram operator tries to win back passengers amid stiff competition from rail operator MTR on overlapping routes.

Citymapper, which landed in Hong Kong last August, combines information from major public transport operators to help users get to their destinations as fast as possible with best routes, push-up alerts and real-time updates.

The tram data is gathered from 600 tags buried along the tracks since 2012 to build its real-time positioning system, which will also be upgraded in May.

Live tram data could help the application's users "get a better idea of their total journey time, including waiting time for trams, updated every minute," said Gene Soo, general manager of Citymapper Hong Kong. Information on other public transport modes is based on their schedules.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *aquabee* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
*Cool ride: Hong Kong tram operator offers air-conditioned car*
Three-month trial scheme meant to boost ridership amid hot weather
June 2, 2016





































Hong Kong’s iconic trams are getting a timely upgrade as one car offers air conditioning to beat the scorching summer heat.

Starting next Monday, passengers will be able to hop on tram number 88, the trial car for the pilot scheme.

While the “cooler tram” is easily distinguishable by its light blue livery, passengers will need an ounce of luck to catch it as its timetable and routes are to be random, just like other tram cars.

Fares during the three-month trial will be the same as for non-air-conditioned cars.

Speaking at the launch event on Thursday, Hong Kong Tramways managing director Emmanuel Vivant said the upgrade was meant to address the company’s declining ridership in recent years.

Since the MTR’s West Island line came into operation in late 2014, around 180,000 trips daily were made on the century-old transport system, compared to 200,000 previously.

Senior engineering manager Steven Chan Si-yiu said three temperature settings of 23, 25 and 27 degrees Celsius would be used during the trial and that passengers would be surveyed either on board or online to find out which setting to adopt.

He revealed it costs HK$250,000 to retrofit an air-conditioning system in a car. The company did not rule out a fare hike if more air-conditioned cars were added in the future.

Apart from financial considerations, Chan said overhead power lines could only accommodate seven to eight air-conditioned cars in the network and that each car must be separated to avoid drawing too much electricity at one spot and bringing down the grid.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## sacto7654 (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder does anyone remember back in the 1970's, some Hong Kong trams pulled a second, single-level car painted lime green (initially) right behind it. I think they were phased out due to the high maintenance costs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

sacto7654 said:


> I wonder does anyone remember back in the 1970's, some Hong Kong trams pulled a second, single-level car painted lime green (initially) right behind it. I think they were phased out due to the high maintenance costs.


The single deck trailer was for first class passengers only but passengers preferred the upper deck first class compartment on the front double decker I suppose.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Guglielmo D'Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

As I thought has started already. I am not optimistic about Hongkong tram. In 2015 - following the opening of the West Island Line, daily tramway ridership drops 10% to 180,000. Metro is faster than tram, and today all have hurry, so there is no space for nostalgia and relaxing. If it continues, tram will start loss year by year, and one day it may be threatening to close. The same incident happened in my city Kolkata from 1980, when metro lines started construction; many tram routes which ran parallel with metro lines were closed.


Here is suggest to extend the tram network around Kai Tak Development, built on the vacated site of the former Kai Tak Airport, in place of the "Environmentally Friendly Linkage System" (monorail system) proposed by the Hong Kong Government. Possible extensions to neighboring places such as To Kwa Wan, Kowloon City and Kwun Tong were suggested. This place is not served by metro, so tram will be much profitable.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It is actually faster to use the tram for short trips of up to 2 MTR stations. Seems the French operators are still ploughing investments to improve the network.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunset Afterglow at Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF3790 Crowded Tram by H. Y. Scofield Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Staring out by Tom Sin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunset in the tram by MY IP, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cross 過 by MY IP, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_DSF0530 by monsteres, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Fixing ageing trams for a modern era*
1 July 2016
Financial Times _Excerpt_ 

Hong Kongers treasure the 'Ding Ding', but buses and the metro offer stiff competition in a hectic city. Ben Bland reports

In a city with one of the world's best public transport systems, high-school student Cheung Ming-kit is spoilt for choice - from the fast, reliable metro, to air-conditioned buses and ferries. But several times a week, he likes to take the oldest of them all: Hong Kong's 112-year-old double-decker tram.

"I ride the tram whenever I feel stressed," says the 17-year-old.

Many Hong Kongers love the "Ding Ding" as the tram is affectionately known, named after the sound of the bell the driver rings to alert pedestrians. Rattling and swaying through the busy commercial districts of Sheung Wan, Central, Admiralty and Wan Chai is the perfect way to immerse yourself in the sights, sounds and smells of this hectic city. While the tram's low fares matter to some Hong Kongers more than others, everyone appreciates the ability to hop on and off at stops every 250 metres.

But passenger numbers have been falling in recent decades as the public transport options for the city's 7m residents have expanded and the ageing tram network struggles to keep pace.Growing congestion is another problem. The tram does not have dedicated lanes, and the number of private cars on Hong Kong's roads increased by more than 25 per cent between 2010 and 2015. Private vehicles often block its path.

The network carried 500,000 people a day in the 1960s but that has dwindled to only 185,000 today as Hong Kong's ever improving metro system and plethora of buses tempt passengers away.

From the US to Europe and Asia, public transport systems struggle to turn a profit without government subsidies, because of the heavy capital investment and maintenance required, and political sensitivities around raising fares. With no government subsidy, fares fixed by the governmentat only HK$2.30 ($0.30) a ride and big investment required to keep the legacy network functioning, the Hong Kong tram is a tough business proposition.

"It's sometimes a challenge because the public expects us to keep the tram as it is," says Emmanuel Vivant, the Frenchman charged with keeping the tramson the rails. "On the other hand, we are a purely commercial operation . . . and daily commuters have very practical expectations."

Built by the British colonial authorities in 1904, Hong Kong Tramways eventually passed into French hands in 2010, when it was acquired by RATP Dev Transdev, a joint venture between the operator of the Paris metro and another French government-controlled transport group.

Mr Vivant, the managing director of Hong Kong Tramways and the Asia chief executive for RATP Dev Transdev, is trying to reverse the passenger losses by retooling the historic system for the modern era. The 35-year-old, who spent two years in China setting up a modern tram in Shenyang for the same company, has brought in improvements, including better scheduling, real-time arrival information delivered by smartphone and maintenance methods designed to reduce noise and disruptions.

"We do a lot of small changes, one by one, and we invest in the long term," says Mr Vivant, as he shows off the latest pilot innovation: an air-conditioned tram to protect commuters from Hong Kong's punishingly hot and humid summers.

At more than 6 feet tall, Mr Vivant has to crouch as he climbs to the upper floor. The tram cars are based on a design from the 1950s, when passengers were shorter. Headroom is only one of many legacy problems that RATP Transdev is struggling to overcome. Old power lines and electrical substations have the capacity to support only 10 air-conditioned cars on the network at one time - a tiny proportion of its 161 trams.

Mr Vivant says the recent improvements - including a new schedule based on detailed passenger usage data - have prompted a small increase in numbers. But his ability to reverse the long-term downward trend is limited by factors beyond his control, chiefly government fare caps and congestion.

Trams typically run at 16km per hour when there are no jams. But the average speed is only 8km per hour, down from 10km five years ago, because of an increase in cars, buses and traffic violations.

"That means our attractiveness is decreasing, our operating costs are increasing and our capacity is also decreasing," says Mr Vivant.

While the tram operator needs to keep investing, it has only been allowed by the government to increase fares twice since 1998. By contrast, the government-controlled metro operator - MTR Corporation - can raise ticket prices every year under an agreed formula.

Simon Ng, a transport expert at Civic Exchange, a Hong Kong think-tank, wants the government to support the tram by giving it more right-of-way. He has proposed banning cars from a key thoroughfare in central Hong Kong to make it only for pedestrians and trams.

"For short-distance journeys, the tram is as efficient as other transport modes because there are plenty of stops," he says. "The tram is also part of our heritage and I see real value for it to continue, but it's a victim of congestion."

All the trams are built and refurbished in Hong Kong and it is a costly process, says Mr Vivant as he shows off the main depot. It is a relic from a bygone age, with metal brake shoes, wooden seating slats and engine parts piled all over, and an original 1920s wheel lathe from Glasgow in one corner.

Mr Vivant says fares alone are not enough to cover expenses, and advertising keeps the tram in profit. The company declined to disclose its financials, but fares have not risen since 2011, during which time daily passenger numbers have fallen from above 200,000 a day.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram ways by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
*Hongkong Tramways fares may rise to pay for substation relocation*
Tram operator has to leave Times Square substation by March 2018; move will cost HK$30 million
August 12, 2016

The company that runs the city’s iconic trams, known affectionately as “ding-dings”, may *have to increase fares in order to raise the HK$30 million needed to relocate its substation in Causeway Bay by 2018.

Emmanuel Vivant, managing director of Hongkong Tramways, said he would not rule out applying to the government to raise fares as the company was struggling with declining revenue and trying to foot the relocation bill.

“We haven’t made a decision yet but we are working on a five-year financial plan on how to meet this challenge,” Vivant said, *adding that the last fare increase happened more than five years ago, in 2011.

The tram company has to vacate its substation, which serves as a voltage converter in Times Square, before March 2018 at the request of the landlord.

Hongkong Tramways has identified two sites in Causeway Bay – one on Morrison Hill Road and another on Causeway Road – for the relocation as the company requires two separate substations to balance the trams’ power supply on two sides of the district.

Vivant said the Town Planning Board had already approved its application, but it still had to contend with the relocation expenditure of about HK$30 million, which included costs for upgrading the equipment and facilities there.

Another factor contributing to the company’s woes was a 17 per cent drop in passenger numbers over the past five years, from a daily average of 220,000 in 2011 to 185,000 passengers in June this year.

The opening of the MTR’s West Island Line to Kennedy Town last year triggered a 10 per cent decline in tram usage, while heavy traffic congestion contributed to a further drop of 7 per cent.

However, there has been a *rebound of 5 per cent in the number of *passengers over the past few months after the company implemented a scientific schedule to reduce the waiting time for the trams during peak hours.

The Pokemon Go craze has also boosted tram patronage as the vehicles travel at speeds slow enough to hunt for the virtual creatures.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

> *The Pokemon Go craze has also boosted tram patronage as the vehicles travel at speeds slow enough to hunt for the virtual creatures.*


----------



## canonlam (Apr 22, 2015)

Silly_Walks said:


>


Good point with that. Trams is the most efficiency during in-town with play the Pokemon Go. :lol::lol:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Operation of rebuilt double decker Hong Kong tram with AC traction:





It is interesting to note the changes in operating style that the rebuild program has brought to the tram system. On the DC traction cars, braking is purely pneumatic, and done by using the manual lap brake handle only. On the rebuilt cars, dynamic braking is incorporated, and can be commanded for by using the combined throttle/brake controller. Braking can be done simply through that handle alone, as it automatically applies air to bring the train to a complete stop, or it can be done using the old fashion method of air-only via the brake handle. Max speed reached = 30 km/h. Enjoy the ride =)


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

*clunk clunk*

Man... time for continuous welded rail...


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

For a system that barely travels over 25 km/h 90% of the time, such an investment would not be fiscally justified.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Whether an investment is fiscally justified is not dependent on the speed. It depends on whether it draws in more finances. Which I think a smoother ride would.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

The system already hauls to capacity; a smooth ride isn't a part of the factor that draws the crowds to the system.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

It keeps me from using the system more often.

As far as I know ridership is declining. They need something (several things, actually) to curb the decline.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ridership is declining because of rail expansion, not because the rides are not "smooth".


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

So you gotta do whatever you can to get more people to ride the tram. Like I said, the discomfort has kept me from riding the tram several times.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

51 by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> So you gotta do whatever you can to get more people to ride the tram. Like I said, the discomfort has kept me from riding the tram several times.


Expanding air conditioning to the entire fleet would probably go a longer way than replacing the rails.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Fan Railer said:


> Expanding air conditioning to the entire fleet would probably go a longer way than replacing the rails.


Also a good idea. Shouldn't be an either-or.


----------



## sacto7654 (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know--the new Hong Kong trams with AC traction motors sound like slow-speed version of the Japanese 227 Series commuter trainset now running in the Hiroshima region. I'm going to miss the very distinct "hum" of the older traction motors.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong 3 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC07648 by Cato, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

MU-11 by David CHAN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong 10 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 170 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

68 - Hong Kong Tramways "Tramoramic", Central, Hong Kong by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong City by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

20161203-JKH_1359-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_DSC5995 by HairySasquatch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A very Hong Kong love affair with trams*
Hong Kong Tramways boss Emmanuel Vivant wants to improve network, but knows he cannot do anything that harms Hongkongers’ attachment to the ‘ding ding’
July 8, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

It was quite literally a love story. Before Emmanuel Vivant became the boss of Hong Kong’s iconic tram system, he shared a romantic moment with his wife on a “ding ding” when the couple were visiting the city several years ago.

Sitting in his office at the Whitty Street tram depot with dozens of toy trams, the managing director of Hongkong Tramways recalled how he and his Korean wife, whom he met in Paris, exchanged wedding rings on the tram after they got married elsewhere.

“We were still living in Korea at the time. We came here for a visit. We bought our wedding rings in a jewellery shop at Harbour City in Tsim Sha Tsui. Then we crossed the harbour and took the tram. We exchanged wedding rings on the tram,” Vivant said.

From 2009 to 2012, Vivant was based in Seoul where he was in charge of strategy for Asia and business development for South Korea and Southeast Asia for RATP Dev Transdev Asia (RDTA), which owns and operates Hong Kong Tramways. He is now RDTA’s chief executive officer.

The French mechanical and civil engineer came to Hong Kong as the tram’s director and general manager in 2012 and was then promoted to managing director two years later. After he arrived, the tram company made several changes such as adding air conditioning in one car during a three-month trial and a rubber coating to tram tracks to minimise noise, and introducing a new smiley logo.

The firm has also faced challenges including the blocking of tram tracks in Causeway Bay during the pro-democracy Occupy movement in 2014 and the toppling over of a vehicle in Central earlier this year.

But Vivant knows that the 110-year-old transport system cannot be changed drastically. He understands that the tramway, which he describes as “a part of Hong Kong’s heart”, is more than a just a means of public transport. He says Hongkongers undoubtedly have an emotional attachment to the “ding dings” – just as he and his wife have.

More : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...er-plane-get-more-flight-slots-night-airlines


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Are there any plans to extend the network to wear the MTR Metro does not go?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

towerpower123 said:


> Are there any plans to extend the network to wear the MTR Metro does not go?


The harbourfront extension line seems to be dead in the water, while they can't yet figure out what to do across the harbour in Kai Tak.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC02436 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Trolley | Sheung Wan by Alejandro Reyes-Morales, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The lady in the other tram car by Bjarne Erick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

"here're the income solutions" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sheung Wan, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Img588811 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wan Chai, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chun Yeung Street, North Point, Hong Kong by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The tram scene in China is very diverse. Once there are many cities where tramway networks exists, but after the notorious anti-tram sixties and seventies—only three cities kept their networks, one of them is Hong Kong. They kept the tram and gradually modified it. It is the only city in the world which has all double-decker trams, perhaps previously this city was under British Administration, and we all know that in UK, almost all tram systems has double decker trams. It is also one of the very few city which haven't closed any routes since the beginning of the service. 

But the future I think is dark, because metro line Island is roughly parallel to the tramway line between Kennedy Town and Shau Kei Wan stations. Some sections of MTR tunnels are built directly under roads with tram tracks. So most people takes metro to reach much faster than tram, and obviously tram will run empty and will get loss, so gradually it will be closed, I am afraid, only one route towards Happy Valley will remain opened just as a type of heritage. Following the opening of the West Island Line, daily tramway rider ship drops 10% to 180,000.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought Blackpool runs a double-decker fleet as well?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

But this is not fully double decker fleet city, which is Hongkong.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> But this is not fully double decker fleet city, which is Hongkong.


Hong Kong (Yuen Long) has single deck trams.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> But the future I think is dark, because metro line Island is roughly parallel to the tramway line between Kennedy Town and Shau Kei Wan stations. Some sections of MTR tunnels are built directly under roads with tram tracks. So most people takes metro to reach much faster than tram, and obviously tram will run empty and will get loss, so gradually it will be closed, I am afraid, only one route towards Happy Valley will remain opened just as a type of heritage. Following the opening of the West Island Line, daily tramway rider ship drops 10% to 180,000.


I don't understand the panic. The Island Line has been paralleling with the tram since the first section from Admiralty and Chai wan opened 1985. 30 years later the tram still exists. There was a proposal two years ago to close the central portion of the tram but it was quickly laughed off the table and rejected. Just like your alarmist post on the Dalian PT thread; both modes of transport serve different travel markets and can co-exist. 



Silly_Walks said:


> Hong Kong (Yuen Long) has single deck trams.


But that is a separate non compatible, non contagious network.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The tram is suitable for short trips, so it is marketable to the office crowd at lunch time and for those going to their nearby wet market for groceries. The fact that they are still running decades after the MTR opened means they can survive and are not really in direct competition with the faster trains.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

saiho said:


> But that is a separate non compatible, non contagious network.


So? I was referring to: "But this is not fully double decker fleet city, which is Hongkong", which is not true, as I demonstrated with the single deck trams that run in Hong Kong.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Yuen Long has *no tram*, those all are* light rail*. Light rail and tram are two different things.

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. *I still have not found those answers in any website.* I’m asking these because I want to compare the Hongkong Tram with my city’s Kolkata Tram. Both cities are running tram continuously more than a century, facing many threats for closure. Both are using trolley-poles continuously. Although the main difference is that Hongkong tram has kept open its 100% routes, whereas Kolkata tram has closed its 40% routes, and never reopened any routes. Here I’m writing— 

1) Does the entire route is middle of the road ? Or sometimes on left or right side?

2) Is there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons inside the tram cars ?

3) Is there any system for one day unlimited travel tickets ?

4) Is there any plan to extend the tram line on Kai Tak area? If yes, please write some details.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 1) Does the entire route is middle of the road ? Or sometimes on left or right side?
> 
> 2) Is there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons inside the tram cars ?
> 
> ...


1. Some sections are right at the curb, with the lane shared by other traffic.

2. No ladies-only compartments on any transit vehicle in HK. Not sure about seniors but tram cars are not wheelchair-accessible.

3. None but there is a 4-day pass which surprised me : https://www.hktramways.com/en/4-day-pass/

4. The government is not sure what technology to use yet.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Yuen Long has *no tram*, those all are* light rail*. Light rail and tram are two different things.


Nope.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_Tramways

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_Rail_(MTR)

http://lrta.org/world/worlda-e.html#CN

I told on the base of both Wikipedia & Light Rail Transit Association, may be both are wrong.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_Tramways
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_Rail_(MTR)
> 
> ...


I have seen trams that could be called light rail, and light rail that could be called tram.

The fact is, it is all just tram, with varying degrees of right of way, (non-) level crossings, etc.

The fact is, Hong Kong is not a double-decker tram only city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought the two systems are grouped under the light rail category by technical definition? They obviously don't seem to be heavy rail (MTR).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The difference is tram is mostly street running and light rail is mostly reserved track running - then compare the Hongkong tram & light rail.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ashis Mitra said:


> The difference is tram is mostly street running and light rail is mostly reserved track running - then compare the Hongkong tram & light rail.


 Where is that definition from? Seems quite different than the heavy and light rail I'm used to seeing when reading transport association reports. 

http://www.apta.com/resources/statistics/Documents/Ridership/APTA-ridership-report-definitions.pdf

_LR ‐ Light Rail is a mode of transit service (also called streetcar, tramway, or trolley) operating passenger rail cars singly (or in short, usually two‐car or three‐car, trains) on fixed rails in right‐of‐way that is often separated from other traffic for part or much of the way._


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> The difference is tram is mostly street running and light rail is mostly reserved track running - then compare the Hongkong tram & light rail.


Mostly it's a completely arbitrary distinction made for marketing reasons, or in this case to prevent yourself from just admitting you made a mistake by calling Hong Kong a double decker only city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK Trams (144) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ashis Mitra said:


> The tram scene in China is very diverse. Once there are many cities where tramway networks exists, but after the notorious anti-tram sixties and seventies—only three cities kept their networks, one of them is Hong Kong. They kept the tram and gradually modified it. It is the only city in the world which has all double-decker trams, perhaps previously this city was under British Administration, and we all know that in UK, almost all tram systems has double decker trams. It is also one of the very few city which haven't closed any routes since the beginning of the service.
> 
> But the future I think is dark, because metro line Island is roughly parallel to the tramway line between Kennedy Town and Shau Kei Wan stations. Some sections of MTR tunnels are built directly under roads with tram tracks. So most people takes metro to reach much faster than tram, and obviously tram will run empty and will get loss, so gradually it will be closed, I am afraid, only one route towards Happy Valley will remain opened just as a type of heritage. Following the opening of the West Island Line, daily tramway rider ship drops 10% to 180,000.


I don't think the future for this tram is dark. I remember the tram in Hong Kong being super convenient. You see it coming, hop on....then hop off. On a different note, this is one of the instances where I feel advertising comes across as good looking. Love the variety of colors on the trams.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Where is that definition from? Seems quite different than the heavy and light rail I'm used to seeing when reading transport association reports.
> 
> http://www.apta.com/resources/statistics/Documents/Ridership/APTA-ridership-report-definitions.pdf
> 
> _LR ‐ Light Rail is a mode of transit service (also called streetcar, tramway, or trolley) operating passenger rail cars singly (or in short, usually two‐car or three‐car, trains) on fixed rails in right‐of‐way that is often separated from other traffic for part or much of the way._


Ohh, they why they are called Tuen Mun Light Rail and not Tuen Mun Tramway?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Ohh, they why they are called Tuen Mun Light Rail and not Tuen Mun Tramway?


Trams and streetcars are types of light rail.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Ohh, they why they are called Tuen Mun Light Rail and not Tuen Mun Tramway?


Mostly it's a completely arbitrary distinction made for marketing reasons.

Light Rail is just a snazzy name for a tram. They are at least close enough, that you are wrong when you say Hong Kong is double decker tram only, which was the only point I was making.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Streets night in Hong Kong by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

170815 Hong Kong double deck bus at wanchai by Sung Joon Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Planning advisers to deliberate on proposal to call time on tram services in core of Hong Kong’s central business district*
Town Planning Board set to reject idea to remove historic trams between Central and Wan Chai
August 24, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Government planning advisers are set to reject a controversial proposal to remove trams from a key section of Hong Kong’s central business district during a meeting of the city’s Town Planning Board on Friday.

Former local town planner Sit Kwok-keung has submitted an application to do away with trams between the downtown districts of Central and Wan Chai on Hong Kong Island due to traffic congestion concerns, despite the board already rejecting a similar submission in 2015.

The plan stirred up much public debate two years ago, with a majority coming out against disposing of the city’s oldest and cheapest form of public transport, which has a history stretching back 113 years.

Sit justified his proposal by saying the trams occupied valuable road space in the busiest part of Hong Kong Island.

“About two-thirds of the road surface occupied by trams [in the area] is wasted, as the number of tram passengers is only 4.65 per cent of that for franchised buses and 3.82 per cent of that for the MTR,” the proposal read.

Sit said removing trams would help avoid accidents, referring to an incident in April in which a tram toppled over at the junction of Queensway and Des Voeux Road Central outside the headquarters of HSBC.

Hong Kong’s transport and housing minister and its Planning Department have both rejected the new proposal, according to a paper from the Town Planning Board. The board will deliberate on the plan in a meeting on Friday.

“Deletion of the tramway would not necessarily release more road space. Instead it may have a significant impact on public transport users. The affected passengers might turn to other road-based transport ... [which] would in turn generate new vehicular trips at the congested road sections,” transport minister Frank Chan Fan said.

Discontinuation of tram services, which are known affectionately in Hong Kong as “ding dings” for the sound of their bells, would affect 110,000 passengers a day, he added.

Removing the section of track in Central and Wan Chai would undermine the seamless service between Kennedy Town on the western tip of the island and Shau Kei Wan in the east, he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dashing in the rain by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong tram riders set to pay up to 13 per cent more as operator seeks first fare increase in six years*
Hong Kong Tramways hopes new prices will take effect early next year
August 18, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

The operator of Hong Kong’s iconic trams plans to raise fares by up to 13 per cent, its first increase in six years.

Adults will be charged HK$2.60 from the current HK$2.30 per trip, while children and senior citizens will see an increase of HK$0.10, to HK$1.30 and HK$1.20 respectively, according to Hong Kong Tramways.

The 113-year-old company added that monthly fares for the trams, affectionately known as “ding dings”, will go up to HK$220 from HK$200 now.

It submitted an application for the price adjustment to the city’s Transport Department on Thursday. The company, which hoped that the new fares could take effect early next year, said in a statement: “The proposed fare increase is crucial for the operational viability of tram service and for sustaining the tramways’ service improvement and renewal programmes.”

The French-owned tramways company, which serves only Hong Kong Island, said it had been struggling with rising costs and fierce competition from the MTR Corporation’s new West Island Line, which runs between Sheung Wan and Kennedy Town. It suffered about a 10 per cent decline in ridership since the new MTR line started operating in late 2014.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Panning - Tram by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> *The French-owned tramways company, which serves only Hong Kong Island, said it had been struggling with rising costs and fierce competition from the MTR Corporation’s new West Island Line, which runs between Sheung Wan and Kennedy Town. It suffered about a 10 per cent decline in ridership since the new MTR line started operating in late 2014..*


*

I said what before, now it has proven as true.*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I said what before, now it has proven as true.


They are raising fares, not ending service.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

All in this second by C. Alice, on Flickr


----------



## nekoma (Sep 29, 2008)

*Hong Kong Tramways*


----------



## nekoma (Sep 29, 2008)

*7 reasons to use the Hong Kong Tramways*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ding ding by zipzipmouse, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Day Time at Wan Chai, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong miniature Exhibition 2017 40 by Hideya HAMANO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram pushing through North Point Market by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

xxx 17 Hong Kong Tramways 76 (Jonnie Walker Blue Label) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

xxx 21 Hong Kong Tramways 121 (Bank of China Hong Kong) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Trams #1 by Jason Hindle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK Tram by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK Tram by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

wan chai e causeway bay by vivimerons, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram Stop by Wing So, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Passing through Causeway Bay on Hong Kong's 112-year-old eco-friendly electric tram system by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 58 (Ageloc LumiSpa) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2017-10-28 04.41.41.jpg by Torito Enamoradodelaluna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Photowalk 2017-11-18 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Reflection of a Tram by Jeanny Tang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tram by David Curry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nikon D800E PC NIKKOR 19MM F/4E ED Hong Kong Monster Buildings 怪獸大廈 鰂魚涌 by Matthias Ip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Discover Hong Kong - Street Photography by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hongkong party train by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram Stop by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by LaTur, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_20171124_234729 by Neal Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Pawn by David Curry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Sheung Wan night view by lamdogcom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Monster Building by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Street snap by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram at night by Greg Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

"confidence" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tramways and markets by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Hong Kong Ocean Park by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

018 by Etan Liam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tram by William's Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night of the City, Hong Kong by new.E, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HongKong Analog by Yenting Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

"a corner building of the 60's and the tram road" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 7 (Elizabeth Arden - Retinol Ceramide Capsules) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ding ding! 100-plus historic photos of Hong Kong trams in new book*
‘The Tramways of Hong Kong’ by Peter Waller takes readers on a colourful, rickety journey through the history of the city
Book also provides a range of technical information about the tramways
Dec 9, 2018
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Hong Kong’s iconic trams not only form a low-cost link between the east and west of Hong Kong Island, they also provide a direct link to the city’s past.

Our beloved “ding dings” are a quaint, reassuring daily reminder of simpler times, surviving Hong Kong’s transformation from a barren rock into a bustling metropolis.

With only slight modifications over the years, today’s trams aren’t far removed from the models that first hit the rails in 1904 – one year after the launch of the South China Morning Post.

But while not much has changed with the trams, the same cannot be said for the city that has sprouted up on the sides of the tracks – a transformation wonderfully chronicled in Peter Waller’s new book The Tramways of Hong Kong, published by Blacksmith Books.

British writer Waller – who visited Hong Kong in the 1990s and is now based in Shropshire in the UK – has a long-standing interest in trams, his previous books including British and Irish Tramway Systems since 1945 (published in 1992) and German Trams in Colour 1955-1975 (2017).

In The Tramways of Hong Kong, he writes that the trams “have witnessed the transformation of the local economy from a colonial backwater to the massive financial centre that is the modern city”.

Subtitled “A History in Pictures”, the book opens with an introduction providing a range of technical information about the tramways – the gauges of the railways, the number and types of trams introduced at various dates, the construction of various depots and so on – but the real stars of the show are the more than 100 historic images.

More : https://www.scmp.com/culture/books/...plus-historic-photos-hong-kong-trams-new-book


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Double-Decker Trams of Hong Kong by Eric Llera, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram in Hong Kong by Andrew Breeden, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 137 (Dream Cruises) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK Tramways Circus Tram #18 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_D8E1329_LR_LOGO by Ray 'Wolverine' Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20190226-15-46-12-ILCE-9-ZEISS Batis 2-40 CF by eggry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Whitty Street Depot by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*電車西環翻側橫亘路中　消防救出被困司機*
3月23日(六)
東方日報 iExcerpt[/i]

_Synopsis : A tram flipped on its side in the early hours of the 23rd, narrowingly missing a shop. There were no passengers on board at the time of the crash. The 23 year-old driver was stuck in the wreckage and was freed by firefighters. _




























西環德輔道西418號太平洋廣場對開，今日(23日)凌晨零時許有電車失事翻側，橫亘路中，部分車身壓向行人路，撞毀一個垃圾桶及一個電箱及路牌，險撞及一間眼鏡舖，幸意外發生時亦無途人行經上址，否則後果堪虞。據現場消息稱，事發時一輛開往屈地街車廠的電車，駛經一個右彎時突偏離路軌，繼向右翻側，現場路面遺下約20米刮花痕迹。當時車上已無乘客，意外發生後，大批消防員到場，坍塌搜救專隊亦到場協助，23歲姓陳司機腳部受傷被困，由消防救出，交由救護車送院救治。

受事故影響，屈地街近山道交界西行線須暫時封閉，警方在場指揮交通及調查意外原因。另外，運輸署宣布因交通意外，在山道西行線的電車服務暫停。

More and video : https://hk.on.cc/hk/bkn/cnt/news/20190323/bkn-20190323001101591-0323_00822_001.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cat walking on the track by HO YIN Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Von CALVEN LEE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ting Ting...... by chris, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Street Crossing by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong tram by Charles K, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram by Wing Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

HK Tramways #47 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

KMB 'AVBE 86' by Jonathan McDonnell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 21 (K11 Musea) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yellow Fever said:


> Can't believe after a 100 years, these trams are still running strong, are they really the originals or new trams in old skins? I loved taking trams when I was a kid, the only thing I didn't like is it was as slow as snails.


Those trams where built between 1949 and 1964, and rebuilt in 1986-92 but the look hasn't changed much...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TER200 said:


> Those trams where built between 1949 and 1964, and rebuilt in 1986-92 but the look hasn't changed much...


There is also a refurbishment project happening now and the trams are getting new bodies and interiors.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC00193 by GD HAVE FUN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong tram - Bright Ring Tram 39 by Joseph Tse, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways Street market by YYJ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong : La motrice 145 se met en place pour le départ au terminus Kennedy Town. (15.11.2019) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 121 (Hong Kong Government - Together, we fight the virus!) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

街檔市集-電車共存 by Charles chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Night at Wan Chai, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Woo Cheong Pawn Shop, Hong Kong by Charlie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Noucturne by Daniel Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 88 (Pilot Cooler Tram) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Post-war Style Tram by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 42 (Yuu) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*What Hong Kong's iconic trams and ferries could look like in a post-Covid world *
CNN _Excerpt_ 
Aug 4, 2020













































Rendering source : Island | Driverless Tram for Hong Kong

Hong Kong's public transit system has long been regarded as one of the most efficient in the world, so it's no surprise that a ride on the famed tram, MTR or Star Ferry is a must on every traveler's bucket list.

But with an average of roughly 12.9 million passenger trips per month pre-pandemic, these modes of transit were extremely crowded.

Inspired by Covid-19 concerns, Hong Kong-based designers have set to work reimagining the city's most iconic modes of transportation, including its historic trams and the ever-popular ferries, to see what public transit could potentially look like in a post-pandemic world.

"Usually, good design comes from limitations. So in a way, this period has been really good for design -- not necessarily for business, but certainly for the imagination," Andrea Ponti, founder of Ponti Design Studio, tells CNN Travel.

"During and after the pandemic, I think designers will propose many new, different ways to use public spaces and interact with the environment." 

Ever since the first track from Causeway to Kennedy Town debuted 115 years ago, the tram's graceful silhouette has been a fixture on Hong Kong island. And Hong Kong's slow-paced, jam-packed tram never fails to deliver an unforgettable experience.

From the top floor of these double-decker tramcars, travelers can soak up the street life, neighborhood after neighborhood -- seafood drying by the roadside, hawkers skewing siu mai dumplings and tofu, glowing neon signs and crowds flowing across intersections like schools of fish.

This legacy made it all the more challenging for Ponti, an Italian based in Hong Kong, to update such an iconic look that has stood the test of time so far.

The result? The Island, a new tram concept that incorporates physical distancing measures and sustainable elements while staying true to what makes the Hong Kong tram such a treasure.

More : What Hong Kong's iconic trams and ferries could look like in a post-Covid world


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

On the tram [email protected] by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Lawmakers back fare hike proposal for trams *
RTHK _Excerpt_
May 20, 2022

Many lawmakers on Friday voiced support for a fare increase application by Hong Kong Tramways, saying it would help the tram operator ride out its financial hardship.

If approved, the first hike since July 2018 will see adult fares climb from HK$2.6 to HK$3, fares for those under 12 rise from HK$1.3 to HK$1.5 and fares for elderly people go up from HK$1.2 to HK$1.3 per ride.

At a Legco panel meeting, the company's managing director Cyril Aubin said if the proposal is to be rejected, the firm would plunge further into the red.

More : Lawmakers back fare hike proposal for trams - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Transport Advisory Committee discusses application for tram fare increases *
The Standard _Excerpt_
May 24, 2022

The Transport Advisory Committee will submit its advice on the tram fare increase application for consideration by the Chief Executive in Council after a discussion on Tuesday.

Stephen Cheung Yan-Leung, the TAC Chairman said Hong Kong Tramways Limited (HKT) “has experienced a substantial reduction in patronage and revenue” under competition from other public transport modes and the impact of the Covid-19 pandemic.

TAC will submit its advice on the fare increase application, which has considered and balanced HKT's latest operation situation and public acceptability to the government, said Cheung.

More : Transport Advisory Committee discusses application for tram fare increases


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 163 (Everbright Environment) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tram fares to rise for first time in four years*
RTHK _Excerpt_
June 7, 2022

The Executive Council on Tuesday approved an application by Hong Kong Tramways for a fare increase – the first since July 2018.

Adult fares will climb from HK$2.60 to HK$3.00.

Fares for those under 12 will rise from HK$1.30 to HK$1.50, while elderly fares will increase from HK$1.20 to HK$1.30.

More : Tram fares to rise for first time in four years - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

a74 samyang 45 1.8_DSC06744 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tram rides to cost more amid drop in patronage * 
The Standard _Excerpt_
June 8, 2022

Tram fares for adults will be HK$3, up 15.4 percent from HK$2.60, from July 11 and four-day tourist passes will be scrapped.

The Executive Council yesterday also approved fares for children under 12 rising to HK$1.50 - 10 HK cents more than the current fare - while the elderly will also pay 10 HK cents more with a new fare of HK$1.30.

A Transport and Housing Bureau spokesman said the administration considered an adjustment in fares was necessary to maintain the sustainable operation of Hong Kong Tramways and the operator's proposed fare hikes were within an acceptable range.

More : Tram rides to cost more amid drop in patronage


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blossom in the City_2022 by Kelven Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 139 (General) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hongkongers to enjoy free tram ride on July 1 * 
The Standard _Excerpt_
June 20, 2022 

Citizens could enjoy tram rides for free on the 25th Anniversary of the Establishment of the HKSAR on July 1.

China Taiping Insurance Group will launch a free tram ride day on July 1 to celebrate the anniversary.

A kick-off ceremony will be held at Shing Sai Road station in Shek Tong Tsui on the morning of July 1, followed by a six-hour tram parade to celebrate the event. 

More : (Central Station) Hongkongers to enjoy free tram ride on July 1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 142 (Gree) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Slowly round the bend by Derek Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Free rides bring fares reprieve *
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 5, 2022

Commuters can hop on a tram for free on Monday as part of the Hong Kong Construction Association’s efforts to build on the momentum of celebrations for the SAR’s 25th handover anniversary.

That coincides with the day higher fares take effect following last month’s approval by the Executive Council for a hike in tram fares for adults from HK$2.60 to HK$3, meaning commuters won’t be paying the higher fares until Tuesday.

The association said yesterday it wants to share the historical occasion of the 25th handover anniversary with the people of Hong Kong.

More : Free rides bring fares reprieve


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 92 by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Free tram rides to celebrate Lo Pan’s birthday *
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 11, 2022

The Hong Kong Construction Association held a ‘Tramways Free Ride Day’ and distributed meals and care packages in celebration of Lo Pan’s birthday and HKSAR’s 25th anniversary.

The Patron’s Day of Lo Pan, the god of builders, carpenters and engineers, is on June 13th of the lunar calendar. In celebration of the special day, the Association offers the public to take limitless free tram rides and enjoy Hong Kong’s beautiful architecture.

The Association also partnered with many local charities to distribute 12,000 meals and 3,000 care packages across 168 locations throughout Hong Kong’s 18 districts to help the low-income, unemployed, elderly, handicapped, minority, and subdivided residents.

More : Free tram rides to celebrate Lo Pan’s birthday


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Hong Kong Tramways and Pocari Sweat join hands to launch the first Brand Naming Tram –"Tokkyū PS" in July to bring the POWER OF SWEAT to the city this summer *
Press Release _Excerpt_ 

(Hong Kong, 4 July, 2022) Hong Kong Tramways Limited (Tramways) and Otsuka Pharmaceutical (HK) Limited are excited to announce the launch of the first brand naming tram “Tokkyū PS", which will kick off a series of summer celebration activities for Pocari Sweat's 40th anniversary in Hong Kong. Varying from the commonly-seen tram body advertisements, “Tokkyū PS" wishes to bring passengers an interesting and interactive brand experience while on board a dynamic “Ding Ding” journey.

"Tokkyū PS" showcases the out-of-box brand spirit of Pocari Sweat by transforming the #88 air-conditioned tram into a "Pocari Sweat Mobile Lab". 

More : https://www.hktramways.com/media/fi...T & Pocari PR_The launch of _Tokkyu PS_ .pdf


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 11 by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Xiaomi 12S Ultra by Cooquio Tai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Slowest the Finest_2022 by Hong Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tram station, Hong Kong by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_2364 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Peek through the Tramcar door....did you ever, did you ever by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 51 by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Beijing Tong Ren Tang offers free tram rides to raise awareness of stroke *
MARKETING-INTERACTIVE _Excerpt_
Oct 21, 2022

Chinese medicine company Beijing Tong Ren Tang is offering free tram rides on World Stroke Day on 29 October to raise awareness about stroke. Known as "World Stroke Day’s Hong Kong Tramways Free-ride Tour", this is touted by the company as the first stroke-themed tram free-ride tour in the city. 

The campaign's launch ceremony will be held at Whitty Street Tram Depot, Connaught Road West, Sai Wan at 10 am. This is followed by a tramway tour from Whitty Street to Causeway Bay. World Stroke Day came about when the World Stroke Organisation began commemorating it in 2006 with the intention of invoking public concern on stroke and boosting public awareness towards its prevention and treatment. In response, Beijing Tong Ren Tang has been hosting the Tong Ren Tang Stroke Prevention campaign annually in Hong Kong since 2016. According to the company, it is the first large-scale stroke-related event held by a local TCM company. MARKETING-INTERACTIVE has reached out to Beijing Tong Ren Tang for additional information.

More : Beijing Tong Ren Tang offers free tram rides to raise awareness of stroke


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

120 - Hong Kong Tramways, "Wong To Yick", Central, Hong Kong by Daryl Chapman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

a350 za 85 1.4_DSC09079 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Tramways 166 (Project S) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------

